# 35pounds thrust pulsejet(thermojet style)



## deatharena89 (Dec 10, 2011)

This is my new pulsejet engine made in mild steel 3.5mm thickness the expected thrust from this engine is 35pounds,but still i didnt conduct the thrust test. I will conduct both thrust test as well as TSFC test and post the video as soon as possible.

In this video you can see the engine running at low throttle i didnt upthrottle the engine because at low level itself the sound was too high and neighbours started complaining. So sorry for not showing the full power of the engine. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WBPjB0kJYI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey great clothes dryer. Do you have any jet turbine models? :bow:


----------



## deatharena89 (Dec 10, 2011)

Herbiev  said:
			
		

> Hey great clothes dryer. Do you have any jet turbine models? :bow:


no i dont have turbine models. I have good experience in building pulsejets(valveless).


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 10, 2011)

nice job!

very good. How did you get into building pulsejets? fascinating.
 :bow: :bow:

take care, 
tom in MA


----------



## deatharena89 (Dec 10, 2011)

ttrikalin  said:
			
		

> nice job!
> 
> very good. How did you get into building pulsejets? fascinating.
> :bow: :bow:
> ...


thank you, when i studying twelfth class i used to make some simple rockets,engines,robots. Then i thought of building a simple jet engine thats how i came across these pulsejet engines, I thought it would be simple to build and start but after started making these engines i came to know truth about these pulsejet engines. Thank you once agin

ganesh from india


----------



## deatharena89 (Dec 11, 2011)

video of the engine running at 40% throttle, placed the engine away from branches otherwise they would have torn into pieces.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izwCsXbhUVM[/ame]


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 11, 2011)

Ganesh,
this is phenomenal, truly phenomenal. 
I wonder, have you seen any pulsejets in small scale? Do you think they would be possible to build without access to a welder (perhaps with brazing?)

take care, 
tom in MA

BTW, is it you in the video?


----------



## my65pan (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you plan on putting an ignition system in it? I'll bet you go through a lot of sparklers. ;D


----------



## flatbelter (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Ganesh,

Nice pulse jet! Sounds great, wish you could get some video at full power. 

Will it run with four intake (short) tubes? 

Is there anything hidden inside the combustion chamber? (baffles, hidden tube extensions, flame holders)

Amazing what can be done with simple tools and common materials, keep up the good work.

FB


----------



## deatharena89 (Dec 12, 2011)

@ttrikalin i dont know how strong brazing is but remember the fuel mixture explodes or deflagrates inside the combustion chamber, in my opinion welding is recommended. And yes thats me in the video.

@my65pan no need for ignition system just two to three sparklers is enough.

@flatbelter thank you, since my LPG valve has some restrictions iam unable to show the full power of the engine, it will run with four intakes but not too short. Nothing is hidden inside the CC its just hollow.


----------



## ilikepulsejets (Jun 29, 2013)

Congratulations! I am building a smaller thermojet  that will put out at most four pounds of thrust.  have you considered a Lockwood Hiller design? the design can put out almost 70 lbs. of thrust and are about as tall as your 35 lb. thrust Thermojet. Keep up the videos!


----------



## jasyo (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Ganesh,
your engine looks nice and it's sounds very cool
i have some questions :
-can you please email me the dimensions to [email protected]
-is it possible to make a small scale because i'm gonna make it for school project but i can't make a big one like you've built
-will it run if we don't make a cone between the exhaust&intake and CC 
-will it run if we don't make a dome or rounded end at the end of the CC (bottom)

that's all from me
btw, you could polish the metal to make it cool and nice clothes dryer 

Jason


----------

